# [Delta Green] Operas and Avatars: Burn



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

*Babel Systems
Washington DC*

 Katrina sat at her desk. The small cubical with it's tan dividers prevented her from seeing anyone else in the large office space on the 5th floor of Babel Systems corporate building. The walls muffed the sounds that her co-workers and their various activities. Though the steady tone of fingers hitting keyboards was ever present. 
 Her first week at Babel had been a whirlwind of new employee orientations, medical exams, and paperwork. Yesterday she had finally is introduced to her project team and its manager Tom Bickford. He seemed to be a nice guy. Kind of laid back for a boss though. Her team was working on an accounting software package for large corporations. Right now they were in the finishing stages of the project and she had been give the job of de-bugging part of the code. While it was not too difficult it was time consuming. And with their deadline it looked like she would be working overtime. 
 A round balding head peeked over the divider to her right. "Excuse me do you have some staples?" the man said with a sheepish look on his face. He looks to be in his mid 40's, slightly overweight large brown eyes, and a pleasant smile. "Oh! My name is Marty Combs. I think I saw you in the project meeting yesterday. Pleased to meet you." He extends a hand over the divider to shake your hand.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

The woman follows suit with her own hand, while standing up. As she shakes his hand she nods. "Katrina Yoppeigh! I am glad to meet you Mr. Combs. I am still getting settled in. I'm not sure if I have any staples." She begins to rummage through her desk. It was already full of items when she arrived as if someone had left it pretty well stocked. After a bit she finds a box of staples. "Here we go!" She hands the box over to him and smiles an obviuosly forced smile. "Well! Back to the code." She motions to her computer.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

He seems oblivious to your attempt to end the conversation. "Oh please call me Marty." he says with a big smile. "So where did you work before coming here? I have worked here for about 4 years now. Great place. Tom, I mean Mr. Bickford is a great boss. He isn't like some of the hard asses in administration. Katrina that’s a nice name. Yoppeigh? What nationality is that? My father's family comes from Wales and my mother is half-Irish and half-German. If you need any help or just someone to talk to I am right next door."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina just nods and smiles as he talks and then when she gets a chance. "Well! Those bugs aren't going to fix themselves." She glances down at her computer monitor and then back at Marty Combs.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

Marty looks at you for a second and then to your computer. "Oh....sure.....I have a load of work to do myself." He seems to pause to think about something and he looks nervous. "Later how about some lunch? I know a killer pizza place just down the road."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods as he withdraws back to his side of the cubicle wall. At first she wants to say no, but she knows so few people here. "OK! Pizza sounds good."

She returns to her debugging...


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Katrina goes to lunch with Marty at Frank's Pizza. It appears to be a hole in the wall pizzarea but it is jammed packed with people during lunch time and the pizza is excellent. Marty seems to loosen up a bit and amazingly enough you have a good time. You get the feeling that Marty is just trying to be friendly. 

 Coming back to the office, you notice that some items on your desk have been moved and your chair has been pulled out. One of your file drawers is partially open as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina stares for a moment at the sight of the rearranged items. At first she is mad, but then she becomes curious. _What were they looking for?_ She decides to take some time and search the area for anything of interest. (Search +13)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Searching your desk, you notice that your CD case containing work related information has been opened. Also the music CD that you had in your computer is laying on the top of your computer. You had been listening to it as you were debugging this morning. You don't remember taking it out.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

CSI being one of Katrina's favorite shows, she tries to determine more information without touching anything. She tries to visualize what the cast of CSI would do in such a case. She looks at the music CD to see if she can spot any finger prints. She looks at the CD case for finger prints. She pretends that she is at a crime scene. What fun.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> CSI being one of Katrina's favorite shows, she tries to determine more information without touching anything. She tries to visualize what the cast of CSI would do in such a case. She looks at the music CD to see if she can spot any finger prints. She looks at the CD case for finger prints. She pretends that she is at a crime scene. What fun.





Picking up the music CD by the edge, Katrina sees some fingerprints on the bottom shiny surface. But those might be her own. And even if they were the person's who took the CD out of the drive how could she identify them?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

As she comes to the realization that she is only a programmer and not a tech on CSI, she decides that the best course of action at the moment is to get back to work. She replaces the musci CD in her drive and gets back to work on her code. As the time passes, she thinks that perhaps some sort of surveilence of her desk would help catch the culpret should this be a recurring incident. She decides to check into a webcam on the way home tonight. Maybe she can set it up in her cube and set it for computer access when she is gone to lunch. At any rate, there isn't much she can do about it today. Perhaps she can lockup her CDs next time as well.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As she comes to the realization that she is only a programmer and not a tech on CSI, she decides that the best course of action at the moment is to get back to work. She replaces the musci CD in her drive and gets back to work on her code. As the time passes, she thinks that perhaps some sort of surveilence of her desk would help catch the culpret should this be a recurring incident. She decides to check into a webcam on the way home tonight. Maybe she can set it up in her cube and set it for computer access when she is gone to lunch. At any rate, there isn't much she can do about it today. Perhaps she can lockup her CDs next time as well.




Katrina can easily lock the drawers to her desk. 

She stops by an electronics store and picks up a compact webcam. The next day, she sets it up to her computer. 

(OOC: It has sound recording capabilities as well. Do you want to have it set up to record a picture and sound?)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

The next day, with her web cam setup, she sets it for both sound and video record. She places the camera in a spot so that the casual observer would not see it as best as she can. When lunch time roles around she peeks over the cubicle wall. "So! Marty! Where to for lunch today?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 1, 2005)

Marty jumps with a start. He has a worried look on his face but after he sees it is you he gives you a half smile. "Sure Katrina, there are several people from the office going to that chinese buffet place on the corner. It's pretty good."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"I'll be ready in a jiffy." Katrina quickly checks to make sure the cam is setup properly, then she arranges her desk and makes a mental note of where everything is. Then she pokes her head back up. "I'm ready." She heads out of her cube ready for lunch...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Lunch is uneventful. Marty seems distracted but luckly you get to talk to some of the other people at the office. 

 When you get back, you check your webcam and your desk. You see no one in the video recording from the webcam and your desk appears to be the same as when you left it. Settling in you work the rest of the day. As you get ready to leave for home, you notice Marty is still working and does not look like he is leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina pokes her head into Marty's cube and smiles. "Hey Marty! You plannin' on burnin' the ol' midnight oil? It's time to go home. That code will be there tomorrow." She has noticed that he has been distracted lately and looks at him with a touch of concern.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Marty about jumps out of his seat. "Oh, Katrina! You scared me." He looks back at his computer screen and then back to you. "I have to finish this project by tomorrow or Mr. Bickford is going to skin me alive. I am already late with it as it is." His expression softens abit and he gives you a small smile. "Don't worry about me. I am the king of the midnight oil! I only have a couple of more hours and I will be done. Promise." He opens his desk drawer and pulls out a CD case. "Here I burned some of my favorite tunes last night. I want you you listen to it tonight and tell me what you think! We can talk about it over lunch tomorrow. Ok?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina takes the handed CD case and nods withj a smile. She has a somewhat puzzled look on her face. "Uh OK, Marty. Thanx. I'll see you in the morning." She tucks the CD into her coat pocket and heads out. She makes a mental note to play it tonight at home.

Later that night while she is warming her dinner in the microwave of her apartment, she opens the CD case and places the CD into one of her computers to play it. She turns up the speakers so that she can hear it while she starts working on one of her many pet projects on another of her computers.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

OOC: Do you set up your webcam to record tonight?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Before leaving for the night she makes sure that the web cam is setup for recording just in case she can get something. She was a bit disappointed that she didn't capture anything unusual during lunch.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Katrina goes home for the night. The CD that Marty gave you is quite good. It contains a mix of techno, new age, and jazz from several different artists. All in all you quite enjoyed it. 

The next morning as you arrive for work, there is several fire trucks, police cars, and an ambulance outside the Babel Systems corporate building. You see several of your co-workers mulling about on a grassy strip just in front of the building.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina walks over to where the others are. "What's up? Why are there so many emergency vehicles?" She looks expectantly at them.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Kenn Westman, one of the other programmers in your office answers. "From what I heard there was a fire in our floor last night. In our office." He turns to look at the front of the building as two EMT's guide a strecher out to a waitng abilance. A covered form in a black body bag lays on the gerney. Jenny one of the secretaries gasps. "Oh my god! Someone died?"

A man in a dark suit with sunglasses comes up to the group. He flashes a badge. My name is Detective Billings. I am going to need to get a statement from each of you. If you will come with me we can get you people back to work as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina watches as things unfold. When Detective Billings addresses the group, she nods. "Of course detective." She follows the detective along with the others.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

After about 20 minutes, it is Katrina's turn to be interviewed in a spare office on the first floor. The dark suit man sits in front of you and he turns on a small hand recorder and puts it on the table between you. 

"Miss Katrina Sue Yoppeigh. You are a newly hired computer programmer here at Babel Systems is that correct?" he says. The man appears to be a physically fit in his early forties with short-cropped black hair and piercing blue eyes. He seems to be very serious. He lines up the recorder, a pen, and a notepad in front of him in a neat and orderly fashion.

"How well did you know a Mr. Marty Combs. I believe he had the cubical next to yours."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina focuses on the man and listens to his question. "Yes. That is correct." Then she allows him to continue. "Marty? Is he alright? I've only known him a couple of days now. Is this about Marty?" She looks conncerned. "We went to lunch the past two days. I actually met him for the first time day before yesterday."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

"Mr. Combs was found burned to death in his cubical last night." He pauses and watches you for a few seconds before continuing. "Did Mr. Combs act oddly or did you notice anything out of the ordinary from him the times you saw him? Did Mr. Combs give you anything or tell you anything about what he was working on?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

With the announcement of Marty's untimely death, Katrina's jaw drops. "He seemed nervous yesterday. Kind of jumpy. I just thought that I had startled him. He said he had to work late last night to finish up his project. He said he was only gonna be here for a few more hours." She wonders if she should mention the CD. Deciding it would be best to cooperate completely. "He gave me a music CD as I was going home last night. He said we would talk about it today when I got in. I listened to it last night. It just had music on it. I left it at my apartment." She pauses as if thinking about something. "Do you have any ideas about how this happened to him? He seemed like a nice enough guy."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

"Mr. Combs was engaging in computer fraud, embezzlement, and terrorist activities. Last night he committed suicide when he discovered that he was about to be arrested." He stares down at his notes and then looks up at you with a steady searching gaze. "Miss Yoppeigh would it be possible if I sent two of my men with you to your home to recover this CD? It might contain information relative to the case." His expression softens and he smiles for the first time. "It would be a great help to us."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Really? Marty? Wow, he seemed so tame." Then we he asks about the CD. "Uh!? Yeah. Sure. I need to check in with my boss, Mr. Bickford, before I go anywhere. I always want to help out the police in what ever way that I can." She is hoping that she can check the cam before she does anything else. She is wondering if it caught anything. That is if it wasn't burned up when Marty... She tries not to think about it.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

"I will talk to Mr. Bickford. He told me that he and his employees would cooperate with the investigation to the best of their ability. And it is very important that we get that CD as fast as possible. That way you can get back to your business in a timely manner." He stands up and goes out the door. About a minute later, he returns with two suited men. "These detectives will escort you. After the CD is recovered they will bring you back to work."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"There is one other thing, Detective. Two days ago, when I came back from lunch with Marty Combs, I noticed that someone had been going through things at my desk. So, yesterday i setup a web cam to try and catch anyone that might do anything while at lunch yesterday. Although there was no activity recorded yesterday, I set it up to record last night. There is a possibility that it caught something. I had it set for both video and audio." She waits for the man's response before saying anything else.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 8, 2005)

The detective gives you another smile. "That was quite resourceful, Miss Yoppeigh. When you come back from getting the CD. We will see what you might have recorded last night. OK?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods. "OK." She turns to the two men and goes with them to her apartment. Once there she grabs the CD and returns with the men. She hands over the CD to the detective. Then she leads him to her cubicle and tries to access anything that was recorded by her web cam.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 8, 2005)

OOC: Not so fast! 

 After you stop at your appartment and get the CD, you get back into the detective's car. One of the men drives while the other gets in the back seat with you. The man in the back seat gets out a laptop computer and puts the music CD in it. After a few moments of looking at the files on the CD, he says. "Ok, we got it." to the driver. 

 Driving back you notice that the car is going the opposite way than it should to get back to Babel Systems.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

OOC: I thought something else might happen, but I wasn't for sure.

As Katrina notices that the car is heading in the wrong direction, she watches a little while longer. But then the suspense of what is happening has gotten to her. "Uh! Isn't Babel Systems the other way?" She points behind herself. "Are we going to the police station? I thought we were supposed to return to my work after this." She glances around and looks at the car door next to her.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 8, 2005)

The man next turns to you. "Now Ms. Yoppeigh, let's not have any trouble. Sit still and be quiet." He pulls out a small case from the inside of his jacket. As he opens it, you see two syringes filled with a yellowish liquid.

Looking at the door beside you you notice that it is locked. The car has just gotten on to a highway.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Still a bit freaked out, she tries to calm herself while looking at the case with the two vials of yellow liquid. She watches the route that the car takes so she may figure out where they are taking her.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking out the window, Katrina figures that they are travelling south. But since she is new to the Washington she doesn't know exactly where they could be headed too. 

The man in the back seat turns his body towards Katrina. A pistol in a shoulder holster becomes visible under his jacket. He takes one of the syringes out the case and puts the case on the seat between Katrina and himself. 

 "Now Ms. Yoppeigh, I don't want this to become unpleasant." says the man with a heavy emphasis on the word _unpleasant_. "Let me see your arm." He reaches to grab you by the wrist with one hand while holding the syringe in the other.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She is definately freaked out at this point. Trying to buy a little time she decides to talk a bit. "What is in the syringe. I'll be good. Why do you need to inject me with that?" She watches his movements and observes his actions.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

"We are going for a little drive and this will help you say calm." The man grabs at your wrist but he misses as you snatch your hand away.

OOC: You are soooo lucky!    He rolled a natural 1 on his grab.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She fakes a grab for the box between them and then tries to hit him in the nose. She remembers a TV program about protecting against an assualt and it suggested this as a good tactic. Next she will try to grab the gun from the holster.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

Katrina's fist connects (17 + 3 = 20, 2 points damage) with the man's nose and his dark sunglasses break under the impact. Though it only appears to have made him angry. He grabs for your hand again and Katrina slips out of his grasp just before he can get a firm hold. (He rolls a second natural 1   ) 
 As you jumbling around in the backseat, Katrina sees a opening and pulls the pistol out of the man's shoulder holster as if she was picking a apple from a tree. (15 + 3 = 18)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina levels the gun at the man and makes sure the safety is off. She watches the man very closely ready to fire if he makes a move. She tries to calm her breathing as she addresses the men. "Now! Slow the car down and let me out." She doesn't want to have to shoot, but she also doesn't want to be taken against her will. At this point she is a driven woman.

OOC: Wow! That went a lot better then I thought it would.  Now what do I do?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

The driver looks back at you and the man in the back seat holds up his hands in a effort to calm you down. "Ms. Yoppeigh _please_! Let's not do anything rash. You don't want to hurt anyone do you?" Without taking his eyes off of you he says to the driver. "Pull the car over."

 The car slows and pulls over onto the side of the highway. "Now Ms. Yoppeigh" says the man in the back seat in a very slow and calm voice.  "You have to listen very closely. It is possible that you might have been exposed to a dangerous toxin that Mister Combs had in his possesion. This is only a antidote. We are only trying to help you."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"If that is so why not give it to me before? Why wait so long? No that just doesn't add up." As she says this she is trying to let herself out of the door.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

The man stares at you for a few seconds. "Ok, Ms. Yoppeigh. I have tried to warn you." He turns to the driver. "Unlock her door." The door unlocks with a click and you are able to open the door. The sound of cars whipping by on the highway fill the car.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She opens the door and steps out staying close to the car as she moves to the rear of the car. Then she continues to walk back down the ramp away from the car. She leaves the door open so that the men have something to worry about other then her. She tries to move closer to the railing, away from the traffic. She looks behind her every so often to see what her would be captures are up to. She looks around at her surroundings wondering what she can do now.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

The door to the car is pulled shut and it drives off. Katrina is able to walk up an embankment to a frontage road. She seems to be in a low-end residential area and can see a gas station just down the road about 200 yards away.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She starts heading toward the gas station. Once there, she dials 9-1-1. "This is Katrina Sue Yoppeigh. I have just escaped from people who I believed were the police but were acting weird. I am presently at a gas station near a highway. I do not know anything else about where I am. I am a bit freaked by the whole situation. I wrestled a gun from one of my captures. I have it with me. What do I do?" She awaits instructions from the 9-1-1 operator.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

A male 911 Operator says "Are you injuried?" _No_ "Where are you now?" _You give the address._ "Stay on the phone and the police will be there in a few minutes." There is a moment of silence and some clicking sounds. A new female voice comes over the phone. "Miss Yoppeigh, a police cruiser has been dispached to your location. They should be there at any momemt. How exactly were these policmen acting weird? Can you discribe them? The vechile that they were in?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She does her best to describe the men and their car. "They were supposed to take me to my apartment to get a CD, which they did. But then they were supposed to return me to my job at Babel Systems. They instead were taking me in the opposite direction. When I asked why, the one in the backseat with me told me they didn't want any trouble. He pulled out a case with two syringes inside. They had a yellow colored liquid inside. He tried to inject me with one, but I fought and him. In the struggle I was able to grab his gun. That's when they let me out and drove off. The man claimed I needed the shot because of some sort of toxin I had been exposed to. But his story didn't add up."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 15, 2005)

After about 5 minutes of talking to the lady on the phone, two police cars with lights and sirens on pull up to the gas station. The police jump out of their cars and pull out their side arms. They train their weapons on the gas station where you are standing by the phone. One policeman uses a megaphone, "Drop your weapon and come out with your hands on your head!" 

 The gas station attendant hearing that looks at you with a shocked look on his face and then drops to the floor behind the counter.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

At first she is not sure what is happening. But then she does as she is asked and drops the weapon on the floor. Then she interlocks her fingers together on the top of her head and walks slowly toward the police. She does this with a confused look on her face. She is not sure why they are treating her like this.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

The police rush up with guns drawn and aimed at you as you walk out. They quickly do a search and then handcuff you. They read you your rights and put you in the back of a police cruiser. By this time 2 more police cars and the car that contained the two men who you just escaped from arrive at the scene. The two men get out of the car and begin talking with the police.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Obviously confused by what has transpired, she tries to listen in on the conversation between the men. She looks around at her surroundings, not sure what is going to happen next.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

You are unable to hear them as you are in the back of the police car. After they talk, the men get back into their car and drive off. Two policemen get into the car and drive you to the police station. You are then booked, fingerprinted, and made to change into a orange jumpsuit and cloth slippers and placed in a jail cell.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Totally confused at this point she is at her wits end. She is quite tired from her ordeal and stretches out on the hard bunk. After relaxing for a few minutes she is asleep.

OOC: What was she charged with? Does she get her one phone call?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

Katrina's head swims as the charges are filled. Making terroristic threats, assaulting a law enforcement officer, resisting arrest, conspiracy with intent to commit terrorism, possession a harmful biological substance with intent to commit terrorism. 

 When you ask about your one phone call. The police officer says "You'll get your call in a few minutes." You are then lead to your cell.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Even though she was promised her phone call in a few minutes, she still was exhasted. As she drifts off to sleep the past few days events form into a weird nightmare.

_In it Marty is the president and the two men in the car are secret service. She takes on then role of a mad scientist bent on taking over the world by contaminating the worlds water supply with a harmful biological chemical. Her boss is one of her henchman..._


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

You don't know how long you have been asleep. You waken to the sound of the cell door opening. It you takes a few seconds to remember where you are. In walks a tall handsome man in his early thirties with short cut dark hair and brown eyes. He wears a dark suit with a green tie. He carries a thin black brief case in his left hand. The door closes behind him as he looks you over and it feels like he is weighing something in his mind. After a moment he says. "Ms. Katrina Yoppeigh. You need to wake up. We don't have much time."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

In her dream she was Dr. Trina Evil and it takes her a moment to realize what was dream and is now reality. Once she remembers that she is Katrina, she swings her legs off of the bunk and looks at the man with a questioning look. "What do you mean we don't have much time? I don't understand. In fact this entire day has been very confusing." At this point she wonders if it really is the same day or has she actully slept longer then she realized. She decides to cooperate. "What do I need to do?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

"You need to listen to me very carefully. Four hours from now two federal agents will come to transfer you to a federal lockup. I believe you have already met these gentlemen." he says with a pause to emphasis the word gentlemen. "If you do go with them I doubt you will ever be seen alive again."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods at the thought of the 'gentlemen'. "How can I prevent them from taking me? I am in jail if you hadn't noticed." She looks at him pleadingly. "Can you help me?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

He opens this briefcase and pulls out her clothes. "Put these on. Thirty minutes after I leave this door will unlock. You need to walk down the corridor on your left until you reach a heavy looking metal door. It will be unlocked as well. Go through the door and you will see a door leading to a set of stairs on your right. Go down the stairs to the bottom. That will lead you to a parking garage. In second row of cars to the left will be a silver Lexus GS. It will be in space #35. The back door will be unlocked so get in and lay on the back seat. There will be a blanket to cover you with. I will get in the car and drive off. We will talk about what to do next after I get you out of here. There will be only a very limited time in which these doors will be unlocked and unguarded. Do you understand?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She simply nods. "Yes. I understand." She momentarily wonders if this guy is any better then the two in the car. But then she remembers that they were going to inject her with something. "What were those gentlemen trying to inject me with? It was a yellow liquid in a syringe." She looks at the man expectantly.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

"I don't know but just be glad they didn't inject you with it."  He looks at his watch. "I have to go. Remember in thirty minutes that door will unlock. That will be your only chance."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

As the man leaves, she glances down at her things and grabs her watch. She notes the time. Then she begins changing into her clothes. Once she has done that she places the orange jumpsuit and cloth slippers on the bed next to her and waits for the door to open. It seems like ages are passing by as she keeps a close look at her watch.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thirty minutes later, Katrina hears a metal snap coming from the door.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

First she tries the door and finds that it is indeed open. Then she opens it and turns left and proceeds down the corridor at a quick pace. She remembers the man saying that there was limited time. After a bit she comes to a metal door that looks really heavy. She checks this door and finds it to be unlocked as well. She opens it and looks to her right. She sees the door and goes through it to the stairs. She descends the stairs as rapidly as possible all the way to the bottom. She then finds herself in a parking garage. She relaxes a bit because she has gotten past all the doors that were only supposed to be unlocked for a short time. She looks around and still sees no one. She walks briskly to the left to the second row. She begins looking for space numbers. _Now what was that number? Oh yes. 35!_ She moves to space 35 and sure enough finds a silver Lexus there. She tentatively checks the back door and finds it unlocked just as the man had said. She finds a blanket on the back seat. She gets into the car, closes the door, lays down on the seat and covers herself up. Then she waits.

OOC: If any of this was jumping the gun, then I apologize in advance.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

After what seems like an eternity, the driver side door opens and someone gets in. The car starts and backs out of the space. "Did anyone see you?" says the man who you only met thirty minutes ago.

OOC: No, you did great!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

From beneath the blanket Katrina answers in a quiet voice. "I don't think so. I certainly didn't see anyone." She wonders where she is being taken and again has a brief doubt about her decision to go with this man. But somehow it seems right.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

After about 40 minutes of driving, the car pulls up nice house in the suburbs. "Ok, you can get out from under that blanket now." It is dark outside and looking at your watch is is about 8:30 PM. "Let's get you inside. Are you hungrey?" the man asks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She pulls the cover off of her and looks around. "Yes! I am very hungry. I haven't eaten since breakfast. Boy am I ever glad my mother made me eat breakfast all those years growing up. I don't know how I could have dealt with today's activities without eating breakfast." She gets out of the car and follows the man to the house. "Where are we?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2005)

You enter the house. It is sparsely furnished and there are no real decorations. "This is a safe house that you can stay at until you decide what you want to do. There are a few bedrooms in the back. Why don't you get settled while I see what's in the fridge. After you eat I can explain what is going on. And you can call me Brian, OK?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods and goes in search of a bathroom. Once there she takes care of things and washes up. After a bit she walks into the kitchen. "What is there to eat? I am starved." She looks at the man with a questioning look. "So! What is really going on here?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

Brian is taking out a couple of tv dinners from the oven. "I am sorry but the fridge was not stock up as it should have been and I am not really a good cook." he says with a smile. "What do you want to drink: Coke? Beer? Orange juice?"  

 After you both have sat down and eaten for a little bit, Brian begins to talk. 

 "I know your pretty confused and upset about what has happened to you today. I would be too. Why don't you ask me some questions and hopefully I can explain things in a way that will make some sense."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Coke is fine." She eats some and then starts her questions. "I'm not sure what to ask. Well... Let's see. How do I figure into all of this? What, if anything, does Babel Systems, Tom Bickford, or Marty Combs have to do with this? What happened to Marty Combs? Who were those guys that took me to my apartment and the guy who questioned me? What was on the CD that Marty gave me? Who do you work for? And... Why did they want me?" She waits for the answers to these questions before formulating more.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

"Well first off, I work for a top secret government agency that investigates unusual and dangerous phenomenon. Yeah, I know it sounds like some X-Files rip off but this is real and we have been around in one form or another since the 1920's. Marty was one of our agents who was trying to track down a very dangerous computer program that has to do with email. We had been investigating Babel Systems as a possible source for several months. From what I have figured out Marty found something there at Babel Systems but it would seem that he was either caught in the act or had his cover blown. The CD he gave you most likely had information about the computer program." he pauses to take a drink. "You were in the right place at the wrong time." 

 "Now, the men who tried to "silence" you are from another secret government agency called Magestic-12. If you have heard stories about Men in Black and government conspiracies, they are the real thing. They are very powerful and can do pretty much as they please. They will do anything to keep this project of theirs secret including killing you!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina remains silent for several minutes while she gets her brain around the whole concept. "So! What now? I definately can't go back to Babel. Those goons will probably grab me in a heart beat. How long do I have to stay here?" Then she gets a distant look for a moment and begins to nods slowly. "So! Marty probably gave me the information you need and those goon have it now. Boy, I played right into their hands. Is there any way I can get back at them? Marty seemed like a great guy. I would consider it a personal favor if I was allowed to do something for his memory." She looks at Brian pleadingly.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

"There is something you can do. Right now you still have access to the Babel Systems computer network. I don't think they will delete you security clearance for a day or so. We need to search the system before they delate or move the information we need. But that will mean you will have to physically access their network from inside the Babel Systems building."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina takes a deep breath and holds it for a few seconds. Then she slowly releases it and begins to slowly nod. "OK! I'll do it. When do we leave?" She pauses for a moment. "You are going with me right?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

Brian looks at his watch. "I don't want to try it until later tonight. But we need to talk to a friend of mine before we try anything. And yes I am going with you. Do you think your up to it?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods. "Yes! Definately. I feel I owe Marty that much. Besides, I want to take these Magestic-12 guys down. Well! At least do something to them. Maybe more like a thorn in their side." She pauses for a moment. "Now, who is this friend of yours?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 29, 2005)

"Mike and Phil. They do computer work for us. If you’re ready let's go. It is about a 20 minute drive to their house.,” says Brian. With that you both get in his car and drive to southern Washington. You soon are driving through an older and run down residential area. Brian pulls up to a small house with a beat up VW Bug in the front drive. Weeds and tall grass in the front tell you that the yard has not been mowed in a while. Brian steps out of the car and motions you to follow. With a carton of cigarettes in his hand, he walks up to the front door and knocks. A few seconds later a young man in his early twenties answers the door. He has long brown hair and a scruffy goatee. His clothes consist of a worn T-shirt, shorts, and sandals. "Hey Brian! Cool you brought me some smokes!" he says with a grin. Seeing you his eyes light up. "Hi there! Come on in."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina goes with Brian. As he drives she watches to see if she recognizes where they are. Still quite new to the area she takes every chance she gets to learn different parts of the vicinity. As they arrive and head up to the door, she wonders what she has gotten herself into. When she is welcomed in, she merely smiles, nods and follows Brian in.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 29, 2005)

The young man welcomes you in and shakes your hand. "I am Mike McKusky. Brian says you are a computer nerd." he says with a big grin. "Welcome to the club!" 

 The house is a mess. Pizza boxes, coke cans, ash trays, and discarded clothes litter the room. A glance at the kitchen sends a shutter down your spine. Piles of dirty dishes and trash are stacked everywhere. 

 "Come one Mike, we don't have much time. Could you fill the lady in on what she will be looking for." says Brian. 

 "Sure Brian. I think Phil has the search program finished by now. Follow me." Mike leads you both to a back bedroom. A single small bed is pushed into the corner and almost every other space in the room is filled with computer equipement. You see four running computers set up in the room. On one, Katrina sees a game screen of what looks to be Everquest 2. A tall elf sorcerer is blasting a group of mean looking orcs on the screen. A sleak and powerful looking server sits in the corner. Sitting next to it is a 3 foot tall by 2 foot wide metal cylinder with a few blinking lights on it's surface. It is connected to the server. 

 "Hey Phil is that search program ready yet?" says Mike. A hyper sounding male voice comes from a set of computer speakers. "Just about done. Hey is that her! She sure is a looker. Come alittle closer dear and let me get a good look at you." Katrina sees a webcam mounted on top of the computer where the voice is coming from.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"I am glad to meet you Mike. I am Katrina Yoppeigh." She follows him back to the computer room. When Mike asks for her to come closer, she moves closer to the webcam. "Uh! Hello Phil. I am Katrina Yoppeigh. I understand you are working on something for me?" She smiles and nods.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 31, 2005)

The voice over the speaker is almost giddy with excitement. "Hi, Katrina. Hey can I call you Kat? My name is Phillip Pickman, but everyone calls me Phil. Mike get that laptop that is hooked up to the server. It's all ready for action." Mike goes over and unhooks a small black laptop computer and brings it over to you. Phil says. "Ok, I have loaded a pretty powerful search program on this computer. The Babel Systems main computer is behind a pretty hefty firewall and I cannot breach it from the outside. What I need you to do is hook this baby up to one of the main terminals on the 5th floor. You should still be able to logon to the main system. Once you on logged on and hooked up, you just need to start the program labeled *BLOODHOUND* on the C drive of the laptop. It will then search for the file that we are looking for. Once it finds it, I need you to make a copy of it and get the heck out of there. And what ever you do *DON'T* run the file that the search program finds. Got that?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

The young woman pauses for a moment. "Sure! Kat is OK. Bloodhound on C drive. Copy the file it finds. Don't open it. Get out of there. Got it." She pauses as if going over the instructions once more. "And then I bring the copy of the file here?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 4, 2005)

Mike answers your question. "Yes, bring it here. Brian will know what to do." 

Brian looks at his watch. "We should be going. I think we have everything we need. Are you ready?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina sucks in a deep breath and holds it a few seconds before releasing it. Then she turns to Mike and nods. "As ready as I'm ever goin' to be."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

"Good girl" says Brian with a grin. "Let's go."

You say your good-byes and leave in Brian's car. It is getting late and it is after 1:00 AM by the time you drive up to the Babel Systems building. Brian drives up to the gate of the parking garage and puts a yellow card in the reader. It opens the gate and he drives in. He parks near a service elevator and turns off the engine. "Katrina, I want you to carry this just in case. Don't use it unless it is absolutely necessary." Brian opens the glove compartment and pulls out a small pistol and hands it to you. "Do you know how to use one of this things?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She slowly nods. "I think so. Point and pull the triger? Make sure the safety is off? I haven't ever shot anyone before. But if it comes to me or them, I think I can do it." She takes the pistol and grabs the laptop. Then she looks at Brian, smiles a weak smile and nods. "Ready as I'm gonna be."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

"Stay with me and everything will be fine." You both get out of the car and walk over to the service elevator. Brian pulls out a small can of spray paint and carefully moves over to a camera pointed at the elevator. Making sure he is not in it's line of sight he sprays the lens with black paint. A keypad is next to the elevator and you put in your access code to activate the elevator. In a few seconds the doors open. Brian sprays another camera lens inside the elevator just before you get in. He pushes the fifth floor button. 

 "Once the doors open we need to find a secluded office with a terminal to work from. Do you know a good place?" You remember a conference room on the fifth floor that would fit the bill.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Hmmm. Fifth floor. Yeah. There's a conference room on that floor. That is our best bet." Based on Brian's painting, she tries to remember if there are any cameras there. "I cannot recall if there are any cameras in there. Of course when I was last there, I wasn't thinking about doing anything like this." She suddenly remembers what they are doing and she gets an empty feeling in the pit of her stomach. But then she fights off the feeling. _Must concentrate on the task at hand. Setup laptop. Run BLOODHOUND on C. Copy file. Get out._ She waits for the elevator to reach the fifth floor.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

*Babel Systems Corporate Building
1:23 AM*


The elevator door opens to a hallway running right and left. Katrina knows that the conference room is to the left. Brian steps slowly out into the hallway and looks both ways. He then turns to Katrina and waves an all clear to her. The hallway is is lined with offices and down to the left you see a small open area with a couple of sofa's and chairs. It looks like a waiting room. A set of double doors can been seen on the other side of the room. A sign labeled *Conference Room Five * is above the doors. The sound of a running vacuum cleaner can be heard off in the distance.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina looks around quickly and then points to the double doors. Then she starts heading for them. Once there she tries to open the doors and assuming they are open, goes it.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

The door opens to a large conference room. A long wooden table dominates the center of the room and it is lined with plush chairs. A projection screen hangs from one end of the room and a computer terminal sits at a desk at the other end by the door. Another door is on the opposite side of the room from the door you entered from.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina moves quickly over to the computer terminal and hooks the laptop up to it. Then she tries to login to the main system using her password. Assuming there is no problems, once she is logged in, she will then run the BLOODHOUND program on drive C and then wait.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Katrina logs on to the computer and for a few seconds it looks like her password doesn't work. But the main page of the Babel Systems network appears on the screen. She connects the laptop to the computer and starts the BLOODHOUND program. The screen on the laptop cascades with the names of directories, folders, and file names. A projected search time of 15 minutes appears on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She is troubled about the slow login. It could be due to the system backing up files. But it could also mean some type of intervention or watchdog program. As the estimated search time of 15 minutes appears at the bottom of the screen, she starts glancing around wondering if all is OK. She just hopes that all goes well. She glances at the two exits every few seconds as she waits for the search engine to do its job.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

After about 5 minutes you hear a noise coming from the hall way. Brian peeks out the door and then turns to you and mouths the words. _"Cleaning Lady"._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina shrugs her shoulders and then getting an idea motions for him to hide, while mouthing the word _"hide!"_. She sits down and continues to wait. As she sits she formulates her story should the cleaning lady enter the conference room. She positions the laptop so that the screen is not visible from the door.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Brian quickly moves over to the other door and opens it slowly. He looks inside and then gives you a thumps up. He then goes through the door and closes it behind him. 

A moment later the door to the conference room opens and a middle aged black woman enters pushing a cleaning cart. She is startled to see you. "Excuse me! I didn't know that anyone else was on this floor."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina tries to look just as startled by standing and placing a hand to her chest as she turns to face the woman. "Neither did I. I do apologize. I have a REALLY large presentation to present in the morning and I seem to have fallen way behind. I think I will be done within the hour. I would really appreciate it if I could finish up. I want to try and get some slepp before the 'BIG' meeting." She emphasizes the meeting by making quote marks with her fingers. She then smiles back at the woman.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

"I'm sorry to disturb you. I will come back later." says the woman and she leaves. Brian sticks his head out of the other room. "That was close. Good thinking!" he says. 

Finally the search program lets out a small peep and it has a file highlighted on one of the company’s main drives. The name *BURN.EXE* flashes on the screen. But when you try and copy it onto the laptop's hard drive you get an error message. _You are unauthorized to access this file_.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

As the search completes and she tries to copy the file, Katrina is frustrated with the result. "The program has found the file, but I do not have access to it. I cannot copy it to the laptop." As she speaks, she tries to copy the file to another location within the system. She is hoping that copying within the system is allowed and hopes there is a way around the problem. She also tries a few of her hacker tricks to tryu and gain access to the file. "I'm gonna try a few things."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Katrina tries severel things to copy the file. The system does not let her copy within the system but she tries to change the file's access properties and is met with success. Computer Use (10)+18=28, Exactly what you needed!   

 You finally get a clean copy of the file on the laptop's hard drive.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Yes!" She nods to Brian. Then she makes a second copy as a backup in a separate folder on the laptop and renames this second copy to ICE.TXT. "I finally got it." She unhooks the laptop and logs off the system. "That's it. Let's get out of here!" She closes the laptop and nods to Brian. Then she begins to head toward the door.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

"Ok let's get out of here!" says Brian. He peeks out the door and gives you a nod and you both leave the conference room. Ahead of you is the long hallway down where the service elevator is and to your right is another long hallway.  As Katrina glances down the other hallway she sees two men in suits walk around a corner some 50-foot away. They are the same men who she escaped from earlier this morning. They stop when they spot you.


OOC: Tell me what you are going to do and then I will role init. for everyone.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina runs to get out of sight of the cross hallway while yelling at Brian. "Look out! It's them."

OOC: Double move or more toward elevator.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

For a second you stare at each other down the hallway. Your brain then kicks as you realize who they are. Your heart begins to pound in your chest. One of the two men draws a pistol from the inside of the jacket with a fluid motion and fires at you and Brian. The sound of the bullet whizzing by your head unlocks your legs. The other man pulls a radio to his lips and he begins saying something you cannot hear. 

 Brian yells. "Run!" as he pulls a pistol and fires back down the hall. Katrina sprints down the hallway towards the elevator. Looking back you see Brian has ducked behind a sofa and has his pistol aimed back down the other hallway. 

OOC: You are now a single move away from the elevator.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina moves up to the elevator and pushes the button. Then she glances at Brian and then back the other way. Trying to stay alert to her surroundings. She punches the button a few more times. It never really helps, but it makes you feel better. "Come on!"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Katrina pushes on the elevator button and she can hear the sound of the elevator moving from behind the doors. Another hallway streches to your right and about 10 feet down are a pair of double doors. A sign next to it says "Mail Room". There are more offices further down the hallway. More gun fire can be heard behind her. Glancing back she sees Brian still shooting from behind the sofa.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

While waiting for the elevator, she gets curious about the mail room, and moves over to the double doors. She tries to open a door and look in. She wonders if there is possible a mail chute and if it is big enough for them. She also remembers that one of the men had a radio. Then she wonders if the elevator is really a good choice. A mail chute would definately be faster.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Quickly stepping over and looking in the mail room. Katrina does not see a mail shoot but does see a dumbwaiter.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: What is the size of the dumbwaiter? Will it fit the two of us? How does it operate? Are there buttons similar to an elevator? Are the double doors just open and close like normal or are they hinged for easy entry and exit?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: What is the size of the dumbwaiter? Will it fit the two of us? How does it operate? Are there buttons similar to an elevator? Are the double doors just open and close like normal or are they hinged for easy entry and exit?




OOC: The dumbwaiter could carry one person but it would be a tight fit. There are buttons on the outside of the door that control the dumbwaiter. They are labled 1 through 5. The double doors are hinged for easy entry and exit.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Shaking her head, she returns to the hall to check on the elevator and check on how Brian is fairing.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

Going back to the elevator she sees Brian limping up to her. A dark stain can be seen over his right thigh. The doors of the elevator open and with a pained look on his face he says. "Get in NOW!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods and steps on the elevator. She looks at him with a worried look.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

As Katrina steps into the elevator, she sees one of the men come around the corner down the other end of the hallway. He raises his gun and fires as Brian limps into the elevator. Brian's body jerks and he falls to his knees inside the elevator.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina makes sure that Brian is clear of the doors and then she simultaneously pushes the correct floor button and the close door button. Then she puts the laptop on the floor and pulls out the pistol and points it at the doorway waiting for the doors to close.

OOC: Was it first floor that the car was or ground or what?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC: The elevator buttons are labled *P, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7*. With *P* being the Parking Garage under the first floor.  


Frantically you push the P button and then close door button. Down the hallway the man begins to run towards you quickly. The door takes a few seconds to close but they do just before the man can reach them. The elevator begins to go down.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She looks at the man next to her. "Brian? How are you? What can I do?" She tries to tell how he is by looking. She hopes there is no one down in the parking garage. "Will you be able to walk?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Brian sits down on the floor of the elevator and leans back against one of the walls. There is a large growing bloodstain above his right knee and it looks like he a bullet has gone right through his right upper chest. There is blood in his mouth, as he talks to you in a labored voice. "You have.......to.........get the car..." he fumbles for a set of keys in his right jacket pocket. *cough* "hurry...I might.....pass out......any moment....Get my phone...call....Barbara....tell her....tell her.....she is invited to the opera......meet at Michaelanglo's for drinks..........." Brian's head slumps down as he passes out.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina, seeing Brian fumble for the keys, tries to retrieve them from his pocket. Then she repeats to herself. _Call Barbara. Tell her she is invited to the opera. Meet at Michaelanglo's for drinks._ She searches quickly to see if he has a cell phone on him.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

You find his cell phone in his left jacket pocket. With keys in hand, the elevator door chimes as it opens to the parking garage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She looks out of the elevator for any signs of movement. Then she pulls off one of Brian's shoes and jams it into elevator door. Next she walks over to the car and opens it up. She puts the laptop under the seat. Then she opens the door. Next she goes back to get Brian. She gently as possible carries or drags if needed him to the car. Then she grabs his shoe. Then she starts up the engine and backs out. She drives toward the exit while accessing his phone looking for Barbara.

OOC: As always, if I have jumped the gun, let me know.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Driving towards the exit, Katrina looks down at Brian's cell phone trying to find his speed dial options. As she glances back at the road she is startled to see a man standing in the middle of the exit gate with a pistol aimed directly at her. It is the same man from the 5th floor! The same man who tried to inject her with the syringe in the back of the car!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina doesn't even need to think about it. She drops the phone on the seat, aims the car for the man and the gate, and hits the gas. She ducks down, only peering above the dashboard enough to keep on target. She hopes that he isn't able to shoot her. Once through the gate she keeps driving, staying low until she is sure she is out of range of any guns. Then she will check the cell phone again looking for Barbara in the speed dial.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Punching the gas the car surges ahead and towards the exit and the man. His pistol barks and the front window shatters over you and Brian. You keep your nerve and the car straight.
(Drive 20 + 10 = 30   ). There is a thick sickening thud and a form tumbles over the hood and behind you. You are out of the parking lot and the car swings into the street and away into the darkness. You heart is pounding as you finally force yourself to slow down after speeding away for several minutes. You find the name Barbara on Brian's cell phone and punch the speed dial. A female voice answers. "Hello?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

For a moment Katrina cannot remember what to say. But then she remembers. "You are invited to the opera. Meet at Michaelanglo's for drinks." Not knowing what all that means, she listens to the line for any response. She can feel her heart starting to slow down.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

The phone is quiet for a few seconds and then the woman says. "I will be there." and the line goes dead.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina pauses for a moment. Should she call the woman back? She glances at Brian. _"Now get a hold of yourself Katrina! You have a severly wounded man in the car with you. The windshield is shattered. There is little else you can do."_ She pulls the car over to the side of the road and tries to revive Brian. If that fails she will redial the number on the cell phone.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

Katrina stops the car and checks Brian. His leg is bleeding badly and there is blood all over the front seat to the car. The bullet hole in his chest are only bleeding slightly. Brian is pale and his breathing is labored.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Not seeing any other option, Katrina redials the number on the phone and hopes the same woman picks up.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The phone is answered by the same woman as before. "Hello?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Barbara?" She pauses for an instant. "I just called you?" Another brief pause. "I was told to call you, but I wasn't given any further instructions." She glances at Brian. "Our 'mutual' friend cannot speak. They are... hurt badly." She curses herself. She was trying to say what was happening without saying it. She waits for a response not sure what to do next. Then she decides to try to get back to Mike's house. She pulls away from the side of the road and starts driving.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The line is silent for a moment and the the woman speaks. "Where are you?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina looks around for a street sign or some landmark so that she can report her location. Once she knows where she is she reports it to the mysterious voice on the other end. Then she adds... "Can I speak normal? Is this a secure line? I'm a little unsure of things at this point."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

"Go to Georgetown University Hospital. I will met you there. Do you know where that is?" says Barbara.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina pauses for a moment while she thinks. "I think so. Isn't it on Reservoir Road?" She continues to drive. Once she has her bearings, she heads for the hospital.

OOC: I looked up the location online. I figured she would know about it.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Katrina pauses for a moment while she thinks. "I think so. Isn't it on Resevoir Road?" She continues to drive. Once she has her bearings, she heads for the hospital.
> 
> OOC: I looked up the location online. I figured she would know about it.




"Yes, it is on Reservoir. I will meet you there." she say.

After driving for about 10 minutes, you pull up to the Emergency entrance of the hospital.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Not wishing to have another experience like earlier today, Katrina hides the pistol under the seat. Then she parks the car and gets out. She looks around and wonders how she will know who Barbara is. She hopes that she recognizes the car. There is no way to know who anyone is at this time. If no one approaches in a few minutes, she will dial the number again, hoping that it is a cell phone and that Barbara has it with her.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

While you are waiting but before you call on the cell phone, an ambliance drives up and stops. Paramedics get out and start unloading a young girl on a strecher. A nurse comes out of the hostipal to help. Looking over at Brian, his breathing has slowed and he is gasping for breath.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

At first she is not sure what to do. But then she decides that Brian's life is in danger. Katrina walks quickly over to the nurse. "Excuse me. Could you help me? My friend is hurt. He is in the car over there. He is in critical condition."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The nurse comes over and looks at Brian. She looks over at the paramedics. "One of you guys come help me!" she yells. She then runs inside and in a few seconds a group of nurses and doctors run out with a stretcher. One doctor listens to his chest and says. "Call of Code Blue! Begin CPR! I want a epi drip started, a 1000 cc bolus of saline, and get him intubated stat!" They rush him into the emergency room.


OOC: WOW! My 1000th Post!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina redials the number on the cell phone. She wonders what happens now. The medical personnel are taking care of Brian. She wonders about the opera and drinks at Michaelanglo's. She could use a drink about now she thinks.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

You are directed to wait in the ER waiting room. After about 5 minutes, a nurse comes up and says. "Hello, I am going to need to get some information about Mr. Corbin. Are you a relative?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She shakes her head. "No. We are colleagues. Do I need to find a relative? I could go check on that for you."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

"Colleagues? So you are in the CIA also?" the nurse says.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She merely nods absentmindedly while turning to walk outside. "Well! If you will excuse me, I need to make a phone call." Then she walks outside of the ER area and redials the number for Barbara.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

As you dail Barbara's number on the cell phone outside in the hosptial parking lot, you see a hispanic woman with short burnette hair walking towards you. She is holding up a cell phone that is ringing. "Did you enjoy the Opera?" she says.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina looks at the woman with a confused look. " Yes? How were the drinks at Michaelanglo's?" She is obviuosly winging it here. She has had too much happen this past 24 plus hours. "Barbara?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Katrina looks at the woman with a confused look. " Yes? How were the drinks at Michaelanglo's?" She is obviuosly winging it here. She has had too much happen this past 24 plus hours. "Barbara?"




 "Yes, I am Barbara. You are Ms. Katrina Yoppeigh? How is Brian? Let's check on him first and then we can talk. OK?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina is actually relieved that Barbara knows her name. "I am so glad to see you. Even though we haven't met before. He was shot in the leg and chest. But I think we got what we were supposed to get." Then she remembers the laptop. "Just a second. I have to get something." She goes over to the car and retrieves the laptop. Then she joins Barbara in checking on Brian.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Barbara leads you into the ER and she finds a nurse. "Hello, I am detective Lisa Marx." She shows a police badge and glances over at you for a second. "I believe you have a shooting victim by the name of William Corbin here at the moment. What is his condition?" The nurse says "Let me get the doctor." After a moment a doctor in green scrubs walks over. "I am Dr. Cole. Mr. Corbin is in critical but stable condition at the moment. He has lost a lot of blood and he has a pneumothorax, which is a hole in his lung that is leaking air into his chest. It has formed a pocket of air that is compressing his lungs. We have put a chest tube in to relieve the pressure. We are about to move him to ICU and I think he should pull through."

"Mr. Corbin is a agent for the CIA and he was involved in a undercover operation in which he was shot tonight. I am going to need you to keep Mr. Corbin's identify secret and restrict any information about him to outside sources. I will arrange to have a pair of policemen with him at all times. Is that understood?" says Barbara or is it Lisa!  The doctor says. "Of coarse." Barbara makes a quick phone call asking for two policemen to come to the hospital and then she motions for you to follow her outside.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina follows Barbara into the ER. She watches the exchange with the nurse and then the doctor. As she walks out with Barbara/Lisa she hopes that Brian/William is doing OK. She is quite confused. As they exit the ER, she turns to the other woman. "This sure beats anything I've ever seen on TV."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Barbara/Lisa stops dead in her tracks and turns slowly to Katrina. Her gaze bores through Katrina like a red hot branding iron and makes her feel like she is 4 years old again and caught with her hand in the cookie jar. "Brian is in there with two bullet holes in him and your joking about it? Well listen up lady. This isn't some movie of the week. This is REAL! Real bad guys with real GUNS. UNDERSTAND."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods and follows the woman out. Once they are outside she hands the laptop to her and waves. "Now you listen up lady. Whatever your name is. Less then 24 hours ago I was just your average 25 year old programmer. But then someone else decides I am public enemy number one. I don't need your attitude and I don't need... Any of this! Here's your stupid computer. You can give it back to Mike and Phil. I'm gonna go back home where things make sense." She turns to leave but then turns back. "And no! I wasn't making a joke. This does beat anything that I have ever seen on TV." Then she starts to walk off.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Barbara chuckles and as you walk away she says. "Well at least you still have some spunk after all you have been through. But what makes you think that you can just go home and in the morning everything will be back to normal? Do you think the "Men in Black" are just going to let you go? Seeing that you killed one of their agents?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She turns back to the woman. "M.I.B. is a movie, sister. And how did you know that I... Never mind. What can I do, then? I can't go back to my job." She begins to move back toward the woman. "What can I do?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"How did I know that you killed someone tonight? Well I am with the police and when the report of a grease spot that was once a man was called in at the Babel Systems Building, I figured with the condition Brian is in you were at the wheel. Does that sound about right? That doesn't matter. I am sure you were defending yourself." she says as she lights a cigarette. "Want one?"

"As for what can you do? Well seeing that you tangled with Magestic-12 and came out alive is a big plus. From your file you’re a pretty competent computer programmer and tech. We could use someone with your talents."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She shakes her head at the offering of the cirgarette. "No thank you." Then she continues to listen to the woman speak. "I apologize for my rude behavior a while ago. It has been a very long day. As far as surviving Magestic-12, that is due mainly to that man in there. What do you want me to do?" She glances at the car and motions to it. "Unfortunately the windshield for this car is shot. Literally! Oh and we need to get that to Mike and Phil." She points at the laptop."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"I was like you once. A fresh faced policewoman out to make a difference. Then I found out the hard way that things aren't what they seem. There is a lot of bad s&#t hiding in the shadows of our world. Now, I do my best to make sure that tomorrow there is a world to wake up to. *CED* I know this sounds like some crazy talk. I don't want to believe it myself half the time. Do you want to know what that program does that we went to all this effort to get?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She goes wide eyed. She never thought that anyone could be just like her. A regular citizen turned agent. At the mention of the program, she nods her head. "Yes. I do want to find out. Marty lost his life for it."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"It is a computer viris that can kill anyone who is at a infected computer when it activates. We don't know how it does it. That's why we want it so bad. Hopefully we can work on a counter for it."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She gasps. "How... How does it kill them?" She thinks back to Marty's fate. "Does it burn them?" She pauses for a brief instant. "So we need to get it to Mike and Phil so they can start reverse-engineering it? Very delicate work to be sure."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"To tell the truth, Phil is the expert, Mike just keeps him company. We would appreciate any help you could give as it's in your field."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods. "Of course. Anything I can do to help. Can you take me there, then? Or is there something else to do right now?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"Come on. We will take my car." she says. You both drive over to Mike and Phil's house. Mike answers the door. He has a bag of potato chips in his hand and he is excited to see you. "Hey Barbara, Kat!" then his expression becomes worried. "Where is Brian?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Brian got into a gun fight. He is in stable condition. He took a bullet in the leg and another in the chest. That's about all I know." Then she glances down at the laptop. "On a different note, I have the file for Phil. He will probably want to get to work on it right away. I can help anyway I can. I guess we need to take a look at the binary and start sifting through it to reverse engineer it to the source code."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

Mike seems to be a bit rattled at the news of Brian's condition. "Come on in then and let's get a look at that file." 

 Barbara says, "It's late people and you need some sleep." as she looks at you. "You can work on this in the morning. Mike do you have a decent room for her to stay in? I can take the couch."

Mike seems confused for a minute and then snaps out of it. "Sure Barbara, let me clean it out first though."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods. "Oh yeah. A few hours of sleep would do wonders for me. That's for sure. But what about Phil? Is he ready to start working or does he need some sleep as well?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike looks at Barbara and then back to Katrina. "Phil can work on it until we wake up. That shouldn't be a problem. Phil tends to stay awake all night anyway."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina waits for Mike to clean out the room. Then she crashes for some much needed rest.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

The next morning after a quick breakfast of ceral and orange juice. Mike takes you into the computer room. You see Barbara outside on the back patio drinking a cup of coffe and talking on her cell phone. Her cloths look like that she didn't go to sleep last night.

 "Phil, what have you figured out about that viris? says Mike. Phil's voice comes over the computer speakers again. "Well, I really don't know what to make of it. It appears to be a worm viris what once activated it just plays some video recording over the affected computer's monitor and speakers. There are some strange processes that active as well that I don't have a clue what they do. There is also a trigger that activates the virus but what that might be I don't know. "


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods at the information that Phil has provided. "Sounds like we still have plenty to do. Sounds good. What would you like me to tackle first? Or do you want me just to start delving into things and see what I can find?" Then she gets a thought. "Perhaps you should get some sleep, Phil. If you could give me a doc with what you have already done, I could start from there."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

There is a long pause. "Well. Ok Kat. Here is what I have so far." New data flashes on the computer screen. "If you need me just ask Mike. He can wake me up. Good night!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods and plants herself in front of the computer. She starts where Phil had left off and begins trying to disassemble the inner workings of the worm and its subprocesses.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 27, 2005)

After several hours of tinkering with the computer virus, (Computer Use (14)+18=32)  Katrina is able to dissected it and has learned several things. 

1. It is a worm virus that is sent through email. 
2. It's only function is to play a mpeg file on the infected computer's monitor and speakers. 
3. I can be remotely activated through data sent on the Internet. This function is set up when ever the computer is first infected. 
4. It can also be programmed to activate at a set time and date before the virus infects a computer. 
5. It will only activate when there is activity on the mouse or keyboard. 
6. The virus will self erase itself once it is activated. 
7. It is very resistant to any known anti-virus programs.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

After going at it for several hours, the young woman rubs her eyes and pushes herself away from the computer. "That's enough for now. I need a break or all this code is going to run together." She stands and stretches. Then she realizes that she has been wearing the same clothes for more then 24 hours. She knows she can't go back to her apartment. They will probably be watching it. She wonders what she has really gotten herself into. But then she remembers that there is a man in the hospital that saved her life. She snaps back to reality and walks out of the room to stretch her legs.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

As Katrina comes out of the computer room, she sees Brenda sitting on the couch smoking a cigarette. "Any progress?" she says. Brenda's eyes look red.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods. "So far I have confirmed that it is a worm virus that is sent through email. The worm's only function is to play an mpeg file on the computer's monitor and speakers. It only does this when activated. It can be remotely activated through data sent on the Internet which is setup when first infected. A set time and date can be programmed into it to activate it. Once activated the mpeg function will run only when there is activity on the mouse or keyboard. Once the mpeg function has completed, the worm erases itself." She thinks a moment more. "Oh and it is very resistant to any known anti-virus programs. I would have expected this last part. It being so new. We still need to determine the actual contents of the mpeg file. But since we know what the end result is, we probably need to be very careful about it. If we had a lab or some such we might have a better go at it." She seems distant for a moment. "How is Brian or is it William?" She begins the sentence very sincere and ends it with a touch of sarcasm.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Brenda looks at you with a stern look on her face. "Brian died last night. Respiratory failure." She takes another long puff on her cigarette. "I can arrange a lab where you can study this virus more. It will take a couple of days to set it up." She then looks down at your cloths. "You’re going to need some new cloths and toiletries. I can go do some shopping for you if you tell me what you want." 

Brenda looks out the window but she seems to be staring off into space. Then she turns back to look at you. Her expression has changed to a more sad and concerned look. "I know you didn't ask for any of this. But s*$t happens. Right now, we are at war to keep the some really bad things from happening one day at a time. As I can see, it you have two choices. You can try and pick up the pieces and go back to your normal life. The thing is you can't. Your a wanted criminal and once they get hold of you, I doubt you will every be heard from again. Or you can join us and try and make a difference in this *CED* world of ours. It will be hard and dangerous. You will have to give up everything you know but in the end you know that you tried. Plus you won't be alone. Delta Green, that’s us, will become your family. We can give you a new identity and new start. But I don't want to blow smoke up your *CED*. Just think what happened to Brian. People get killed or worse in our business. If you need some time to think it over you can."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Her heart sinks as she hears about Brian. He paid with his life to get this program out of Babel Systems. "What is there to think about? As you have pointed out, they would arrest me on sight. I can't go back to Texas, either. They would track me down there as well." She takes a deep breath and holds it for about 20 seconds before slowly releasing it. Then she nods. "OK! Delta Green? Delta Green it is. What do I need to do now?" She awaits Barbara's response...


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

"Well let me give you the Readers Digest version. In the 1920, Delta Green as created as an intelligence-gathering and espionage government agency that dealt with paranormal events. In the 70's there was one heck of a mess up of one of our operations in Cambodia. Delta Green was shut down by the government. Unwilling to except this, many of the group’s members continued their Delta Green activities on an _ad hoc_ basis, investigating many paranormal events. We are now organized in a classic cell-structure conspiracy. B cell knows of one member of J Cell but doesn't know anyone in T Cell who knows someone in G Cell, etc. Brian and me are in B Cell. A Cell contains our leaders, namely Alphonse and Adam. We communicate via secure servers and encrypted e-mails or phone calls. If you get a message about being invited to an Opera it means there is a mission. You will learn more as you go along. I am going to talk to Alphonse about getting you set up and safe somewhere. Any questions?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina shakes her head. "No! I guess I'll just stay her for now. I probably should get back to my project." Then she starts to head back into the computer room. But then she remembers about her clothes and gives Barbara her sizes for jeans, t-shirts, shoes, and undergarments. After which she heads back into the computer room to try to find out some more about the worm.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

Katrina spends the rest of the day working on the virus and Barbara brings her some new clothes and toiletries. The only real thing you need to discover now is what is on the mpeg recording. So far you have been careful not to play it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina tries to split out the separate parts of the MPEG. She attempts to separate out the audio, video and any other data into two or three files (depending on if there is any other data besides audio and video).


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

She is able to seperate the audio and video portions of the mpeg.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina decides this is as far as she should go without a lab. She is about to throw in the towel when she gets an idea. First she check to see if Phil is awake by speaking to the computer. If that doesn't work she will go in search of Mike to see about gettinf a hold of Phil. Once she has Phil's attention she will fill him in on what she has found. Then she will ask his advice.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

After a few seconds Phil's voice comes over the speakers. "Yes, Kat?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Ah Phil! This is what I have found out about the worm. I have confirmed that it is a worm virus that is sent through email. The worm's only function is to play an mpeg file on the computer's monitor and speakers. It only does this when activated. It can be remotely activated through data sent on the Internet which is setup when first infected. A set time and date can be programmed into it to activate it. Once activated the mpeg function will run only when there is activity on the mouse or keyboard. Once the mpeg function has completed, the worm erases itself. As you might have guessed, it is very resistant to any known anti-virus programs. We still need to determine the actual contents of the mpeg file. But since we know what the end result is, we probably need to be very careful about it. I have separated the file into audio and video parts." She pauses a moment to allow Phil to take in everything. "What do you think we should do now? I would like to find out what is on the MPEG file or files now. But I want to keep things safe."


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

"Hum" says Phil. "What do you think this virus does? I know it's supposed to hurt and even kill someone but I cannot fathom a mpeg killing anyone. Is it like something like from the movie, _The Ring_? You watch it and you die seven days later?" Phil let's out a laugh. "Maybe it is harmless when only the audio or video portion is played. I am stumped."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Well, I am hesitant to make a decision at this time. Do you think that perhaps a laboratory environment would be a better setting or would you care to give it a try?"


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

"Let me send a email to Alphonse and see what he thinks." says Phil.

About an hour later, Phil reports. "Alphonse has secured a laboratory for us to use to test the virus at the NIST's Computer Security Division. It's not exactly an official visit but we have some friends inside the NIST so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Wow! NIST? Really? I think I am going to really enjoy Delta Green. When will be making our visit? Oh and when will I get to meet you in person, Phil?"


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

There is a long pause. "Uh....well.....Let's see....Brenda is going to come over in about an hour and pick you up. We need to prep a laptop with all our data and a copy of the virus. There should be a laptop over on the desk on the south wall."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods and locates the laptop. Then she links it to the PC and begins gathering all of the pertinent files. She talks as she works. "Boy I need to get a shower then and clean up. I'll get these things transferred first. That way I won't have to worry about that." Her curiosity peeked by his seeming to avoid the question. She tries a different approach. "So, Phil, will you be going to NIST as well? If not, when will I get to meet you in person?"


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"No, I will not be going to NIST. You will have to do all the work there. I have something else that......I have to take care of. Well.....I have to go now.....Good luck Kat." The LED light on the camera goes off.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina shrugs and completes her work of transferring the data. Then she makes a backup copy of everything and places it in a different location renaming it and givinf it a completely different extension. Then she goes and takes a shower and gets clean up. She then changes into some of the clothes that Barbara got for her. Once she is ready she grabs the labtop and waits for Barbara's arrival.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Barbara arrives with a nice business type woman's suit on a hanger wrapped in cellophane. "Here you go Ms. Yoppeigh. You will need to put these on. Your going to have to look the part of a successful business woman." Brenda has a small smile when she says that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina's shoulders sink a bit at the thought of wearing a business suit. She has had to wear them before, but she never can quite get comfortable in them. She changes as requested and then grabs the laptop. Then she is ready to go. "OK! I guess I am ready. On to NIST then?"


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"One more thing." says Barbara as she clips a NIST employee badge on Katrina's laple. "That should do it." Barbara puts one on herself. 

 Barbara and Katrina drive to the NIST North Building in Gaithersburg, MD northwest of Metro DC. At the front gate, Barbara flashes her NIST badge and the security guard lets you in. You both enter the buidling and are met by a thin man in his early fourties with short brown hair and glasses. "Barbara, nice to see you again. I am so sorry to hear about Brian." he says. "Yes, I know David. This is.....Janet. She is helping us out on our latest project." says Barbara.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Earlier:
When Barbara clips the badge to Katrina's lapel she gets a thought. So she takes a look at it and notes the name on it. "So! I am Janet Franks? How does that work exactly? Will that be my the name I use for...?" She pauses. "Is there a handbook on this stuff or do I just learn it as I go?"

Later:
When Barbara introduces her to David, Katrina switches the laptop to her left hand and reaches her right hand out to shake his. "Janet Franks! I am glad to meet you, David."


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Earlier:
> When Barbara clips the badge to Katrina's lapel she gets a thought. So she takes a look at it and notes the name on it. "So! I am Janet <insert last name here>? How does that work exactly? Will that be my the name I use for...?" She pauses. "Is there a handbook on this stuff or do I just learn it as I go?"
> 
> "Delta Green is divided into cells. A to Z.  I am in *B Cell* so my name begins with a B. Brian was in *B Cell* as well. *A Cell* contains the big wigs who keep us organized.
> ...




"Pleased to meet you Janet. Let's get going. I only have the lab for a hour." David leads down stairs to door which he unlocks. A sign above the door says. *LAB E*. Inside the room you see several computer terminals and large glass window along the far wall looking into another room. A heavy metal door is to the right of the window and it looks like it leads to the other room. David locks the door behind you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"Are we secure here?" Katrina looks at the lab and at the equipment.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Yes, I have put a taped loop of an empty room on the security cameras and no one should come down here for at least a hour. Now tell me what you do have there? Why all the worry over a computer virus?" says David.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"We have a computer viris that can kill anyone who is at an infected computer when it activates. It appears to be a worm viris what once activated it just plays some video recording over the affected computer's monitor and speakers. It is a worm virus that is sent through email. It's only function is to play an MPEG file on the infected computer's monitor and speakers. It can be remotely activated through data sent on the Internet. This function is set up whenever the computer is first infected. It can also be programmed to activate at a set time and date before the virus infects a computer. It will only activate when there is activity on the mouse or keyboard. The virus will self erase itself once it is activated. It is very resistant to any known anti-virus programs." She pauses taking a deep breath. "I have separated the MPEG file into its separate audio and video components. Now I need to run them to try and find out what is happening."


----------



## Gomez (May 25, 2005)

"Do you want to run the audio and video components separately or together?" says David as he loads your files into his main computer.


OOC: Sorry about that. I thought I was waiting on your reply.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

"For now I would like to run them separately. We have no idea what causes the death effect. I do not want to risk things. I thought that if we played each separately that we might be able to determine something. But if that doesn't work, then we will need to play them together." She turns to David. "Ready when you are. Let's try the video first."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

OOC: Glad to have you back!    

David sets up the computer in the isolation room and then closes the heavy door that leads to the control room. "Just in case, we can watch what is on the computer monitor from a video feed. That way we don't have to look at it directly." He punches a button and the monitor screen changes to a bright white. Then black lines, circles, and unknown symbols seem to rise up from the whiteness. They move around like some sort of dance. Melding, changing, waxing, and waning. It is almost hypnotic and at the same time unsettling. Katrina feels herself start to clinch her jaw and grind her teeth. After 45 seconds the recording ends.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

As the sequence completes she breaths in and out a few times, then she turns to the other two. "The images were almost hypnotic, but at the same time seemed some how unsettling. What was your assessment of the video sequence? I am even more curious about the audio now."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

"Well, it did seem sort of hypnotic. There could possibly be subliminal messages hidden in the signal as well. I didn't feel any compulsion to kill myself though.” says David. "When I have the time, I will dig deeper into the signal to see if there are any hidden images."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

She nods. "Sounds good. Let's go ahead and run the audio then."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

Playing the audio produces what sounds like a Gregorian chant. Though the language is not Latin or any that you are familiar with. Several words just sound wrong or impossible for a person to speak. After 45 seconds it ends and you and David are sweating profusely.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina starts to turn to David, but then she notices that she is sweating profusely. Glancing over at David she sees that he has a similar reaction. "I think we should do further analysis on each part. Because of the odd responses we have experienced toward each part, I do not wish to risk running the complete file at this time. What do you think David?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

"I think your right. Though we could run the video and audio together but just in the isolation room. We would not hear or see it inside the control room. That way we can assess if anything happens to the computer or the area around the computer just by playing the file on it. What do you think?" says David.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods. "That sound OK. As long as we are not at risk here in the control room. Let's go ahead and run the complete file."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

David types on a keyboard and you both watch through the thick safety glass. The computer monitor inside the room is turned so you cannot see it. After 45 seconds nothing seems to happen, but Katrina notices something strange. A distortion in the air in front of the computer. It looks like the rippling effect produced by hot air.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina moves her head to see if it is just an effect of the safety glass. But then she still sees the same effect. "It appears that the air near the computer has raised in temperature. Is there any way to measure the temperature in front of the computer, David. It appears like something has happened in front of the computer."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

David checks some readouts. "What? It's 102 degrees in there and rising fast!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina's jaw drops. She had thought that the temperature was maybe a bit high, but she didn't think it was that high. And the fact that it was still rising was quite disturbing. "Keep a watch on the temperature. We need to see how high it does get. Is that the temperature in the room as a whole? Is there any way to measure the temperature directly in front of the computer terminal?" She is now very glad that she did not try to run this without the help of this lab.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

"That is the temperature in the room. It's now 140 degrees!" David says. 

The disturbance in front of the computer becomes more and more noticeable. Suddenly there is a flash of light and a small red sphere like a tiny star appears where the disturbance is. The temperature in the room rockets up to 200 degrees and the plastic keyboard begins to melt. David quickly slams his hand down on a button on the control panel. Overhead extinguishers begin to shot out a white gaseous substance that quickly fills the room. "That is Halotron. That should put out any fires in there with out damaging the equipment."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina tries to watch the small red sphere through the Halotron gas. "It is a good thing we weren't in there when this happened. What do you think could be causing the temperature rise and what is that red sphere?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

The room is completely obscured by gas. David looks puzzled. "Don't have a clue. How could some video produce so much heat? It's nothing but some chanting and some strange graphics." 

Through the billowing white gas, Katrina sees a faint red light it begins to grow and the red sphere suddenly appears up against the safety glass. Even through the glass you can both feel the heat of the thing. The glass next to the sphere begins to distort. The sphere itself is only about the size of a quarter.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina jumps when the red sphere suddenly appears up against the safety glass. "Feel that? It looks like it is melting the glass. How safe are we in here? Should we evacuate the lab?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2005)

David stares at the red sphere in shock! "Oh my God...." he mumbles. 

The 2 inch thick safety glass begins to buckle. Suddenly several loud pops are heard as foot long cracks begins to radiate from the glass around the sphere. 

"It's breaking the glass!" yells David as he turns to Katrina. "Get out of here!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Is turning to run even before David tells her to. She had the lab door open and turns to make sure he is following. "You don't have to tell me twice. Once is more then enough."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

David picks up a telephone and dials. He looks at Katrina at the door. "I have alert the emerency team. Run and get the heck out of here. I don't want you involved in this."

 The sphere pushes through the glass like butter and floats into the middle of the control room. It's heat hits Katrina like a wall. David yells out in pain as his lab coat catches on fire.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina hesitates for a moment, but nods at David's words and runs away from the lab. She goes in search of Barbara. She focuses on her task, trying to block out anything else. Delta Green must be informed of these findings. Perhaps someone else knows what the heck that red sphere is and how it appeared out of thin air.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

OOC: Oops, I misplaced Barbara didn't I!   Ok, lets say that Barbara handed you over to David to look over the files while she went to talk to someone in the building. She said that she would meet you back at the car when you were done. You have her cell phone number in case you needed to talk to her.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Running out of the lab, fire alarms start sounding through out the building. Over a loud speaker you hear. "Code Red! Computer Lab 5! Code Red! Computer Lab 5!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina moves as quickly as she can toward the car. As she goes she pulls out her cell phone (I presume I have one) and calls Barbara. When Barbara answers, Katrina begins speaking over the nearby noise. "Barbara!? This is Ka... This is Janet. We need to... perhaps go to the opera? I'll meet you at the car." Katrina ends the call and continues heading to the car. She mentally says her new name over and over. _'Janet Franks ... Janet Franks ... Janet Franks ...'_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Barbara says "I will meet you at the car!"

Katrina runs through the building and outside. She sees several people running towards the lab but no one stops her. Once outside she finds Barbara in the car with it running. "Get in!" she says and she drives out of the complex. "What happened?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina hops into the car and then slows her breathing, trying to catch her breath. Once she starts breathing a bit slower she starts relaying her findings. "First we played only the video. It was a series of strange patterns. The visual effect was almost hypnotic. But it also felt unsettling. David thought that there might be subliminal messages hidden in the signal. Then we played the audio. It sounded like a Gregorian chant, but I was unfamiliar with the language. Several words sounded wrong.  As if it would be impossible for a person to speak. As it ended I noticed that it had caused me to sweat. David had a similar reaction. The entire sequence is 45 seconds. When we played the two simutaneously... Well... That is when all hell broke loose. The area directly in front of the PC began to visually distort, like you see near a fire. David reported that the temperature inside the lab was increasing rapidly. Then there is a flash and a tiny red sphere was in the center of the distortion. It looked like a tiny red star. David activated the Halotron in the room to try and control the rising temperature. Then the red sphere appeared near the safety glass and melted it. Then it moved into the room where we were. David told me to get out." Katrina looks grave. "I do not know what became of David. We need to analyze the audio and visual separately. I have determined that this is safe. But we cannot do it together."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

"Damn!" says Barbara with a growl. "I told Alphonse that fooling around with that file was too dangerous." 

 She drives you to an apartment building in northern Washinton DC. "Here we found you a place to stay for a while." Barbara gives you a set of keys and a thick wad of cash. "We were able to drain your checking account before it got locked up. I am sorry but your apartment is being watched so we could not get any of your other belongings. Here is what I want you to do. Change your hair color and get it cut. I should have some new ID for you in a week or so. Just lay low and we will get hold of you in a few days. I am going to talk to Alphonse about this virius and see what he wants to do about it. But right now I don't want you messing with it. Got it?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh : Female Computer Programmer*

Katrina nods. "Make sure they understand that studying the separate components, audio and video, is safe. The small red sphere was about the size of a quarter." She takes the wad of money and the keys. "How about a red head? I always wondered what I would look like as a red head." She nods as she gets out of the car.

First she gets settled into the apartment a bit. Then she checks the local listings for a hair salon. Next she takes enough cash with her to get things taken care of. She goes and has her hair cut short and died red. Then she heads back to the apartment where she rests and awaits what comes next.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

The next couple of weeks go by. You are given a new driver's license, social security card, and birth certificate. Your new name is Janet Tyler. You are also got a job working at the Library of Congress as an assistant to a Professor Joseph Camp. Professor Camp is a pleasant man in is late 70's who is in charge of the Library's Research department. You know he works for Delta Green but exactly what he does is still a mystery. You mainly work on the computer system at the Library and currently are in the process of upgrading the hardware and software. Covertly you also work on channeling and processing reports from different Delta Green cells to A Cell, Adam and Alphonse. 


Thus ends the adventure BURN!


----------

